# Nilsson house



## Mikeymutt (Jan 13, 2016)

While out on a day exploring with rubex we were on the way to our last location when out of the corner of my eye I glimpsed a house with what looked like ripped curtains.i said in an excited voice I think I have spotted a potential.so I turned around and we went to investigate further.it was certainly derelict.it was bigger than it looked too as it was heavily extended out the back.it was obviously used to run s business from.with desks and a safe in three of the rooms.safe to say we were here quite a while and never made the other destination.i will be doing that another day


----------



## jskinner (Jan 13, 2016)

Fab as always!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know how you do it Mikey. You really do know how to find derps! Fantastically photograped as usual.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 13, 2016)

HughieD said:


> I don't know how you do it Mikey. You really do know how to find derps! Fantastically photograped as usual.


Thank you hughie..you juat have to spot the signs and you are away.I guess me and rubex are lucky too.


----------



## smiler (Jan 13, 2016)

Well spotted Mikey, those fire surrounds are a bit good, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you smiler..always appreciate your input ☺


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 13, 2016)

You certainly seem to have good radar! Usual high quality pictures. I remember a few years ago spotting a place that looked like this and on approaching from a field next to the property was confronted by the owner. The house was still lived in! I bluffed them by saying I was looking for a spot to photograph trains, (a line ran behind the house). They were happy with that but I then had to hang about waiting for a train to pass!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Sludden said:


> You certainly seem to have good radar! Usual high quality pictures. I remember a few years ago spotting a place that looked like this and on approaching from a field next to the property was confronted by the owner. The house was still lived in! I bluffed them by saying I was looking for a spot to photograph trains, (a line ran behind the house). They were happy with that but I then had to hang about waiting for a train to pass!


Thank you Sludden..I know what you mean..I think houses are the most dodgy in the urbex games..surprising how many houses look derelict but are lived in.I try and keep an eye in them for a while..see if there is bin movement.cars tracks.etc.like one I looked at a few weeks ago and there was a woman eating her dinner.luckily she did not see me so sloped off very quickly..and I know several others who have done the same sort of thing at various places..I hope you are still not waiting for thst train to pass ☺


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes keeping an eye on somewhere is the best strategy and finds like this here are worth the effort. After 20 minutes or so a train did go by but it felt a lot longer.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Sludden said:


> Yes keeping an eye on somewhere is the best strategy and finds like this here are worth the effort. After 20 minutes or so a train did go by but it felt a lot longer.



Well this one I just went for,because I was a fair way from home.it was a long way to go to check it.but the one with the woman I had drove past several times for three months.it just shows.glad the train came quickly &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice find, you do come across them!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2016)

What a belting find and so many treasures.I do find it amusing to see heavy cast radiators walking across a room and wonder if someone decided it was too heavy for pinching!A great set of images Mikey thank you.


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 14, 2016)

Great find and amazing pics as always! Love that one of the old Esse range cooker!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 14, 2016)

I really enjoyed this place  those old books and the safes are lovely! As always, excellent photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 14, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I really enjoyed this place  those old books and the safes are lovely! As always, excellent photos


Thank you rubex..I mhave to totally agree that safe and them books were lovely ☺


----------



## skankypants (Jan 16, 2016)

Great stuff pal


----------

